# Hood River/The Dalles



## David in WA (May 4, 2012)

Looking for a good 40-60 mi. ride out of either town (or starting across the river?). Will be visiting Hood River a couple of times in the next couple months. 

Recently did Hood River > Parkdale > Hood River (tacos) > Mosier (ice cream) > Hood River. 

Thanks.


----------



## Fordy (Feb 3, 2004)

Hood river, Mosier, The Dalles, up seven mile hill, loop back to Mosier, back to Hood River. 40-42 miles as I recall. Totally fun ride....


----------



## David in WA (May 4, 2012)

Looks good, thanks! 

Is there a best road back to Mosier once 7 Mile runs out, or does it matter?

ETA: Never mind, I see it on Strava. Thanks again.


----------



## wpod (Jul 15, 2012)

while not a loop including the The Dalles, but Hood River <-> CooperSpur loop via HWY 35/CooperSpur Road is a great extension of the HR<-> Parkdale loop.


----------

